# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  وصفه لتنحيف

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*


*بعض من وصفات بتساعد على التنحيف* 


*{..((1))..}*

*3))..ملاعق قرفه*
*1))..ملعقه عسل طبيعي {مش سكر}*
*ماء مغلي* 

*يشرب ثلاث مرات باليوم* 
*((1 ..على الريق*
*((2 ..قبل الغداء*
*((3 ..قبل العشاء* 


*{..((2))..}*


*1))..ملعقه قشر قهوة* 
*1))..ملعقة قرفه*
*1))..ملعقة زنجبيل*

*نفس الشي ثلاث مرات باليوم* 
*((1 .. على الريق* 
*((2 ..قبل الغداء*
*((3 ..قبل العشاء*

*كل الخلطات الي ممكن تنذكر من الناس او على اغلب صفحات بالنت* 
*هي القرفه والزنجبيل* 
*سواء كان الزنجبيل مطحون او طازج مبشور* 
*والقرفه عود او مطحون* 
*بنسب متساويه نفس المقدار للقرفه مقابله الزنجبيل* 

*مهما حطيتلكم من خلطات او وصفات دائم الثنائي معا زنجبيل وقرفه* 
*وبتعملوها الصبح بحافظة الشاي بتعملوا كميه لتكفيكم يوم* 
*وبتشربوا منها طول اليوم على هواكم* 
*بس اهم شي يكون على الريق كاسه* 
*وتشربوا الباقي متل الشاي* 

*فعاليتها ممتازه ؛ طعمه مقبول جدا* 
*يعني مافي عذر او مبرر ممكن تمنعكم من شربه* 
*واكلكم لا يزيد وحلو يكون متل ماهو بس الاحلى لو نقص*

*صحى وعافيه على قلوب لجميع*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي الف عافية ..
روووووووووعة الخلطة ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلمو باريسيا ...

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف


مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## تهاني الام

شكراالك

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو باريسيا على الوصفة

----------

